# Suggestion needed for service/RMA of Gigabyte B75MD3H motherboard



## sharathn29 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi friends,

I have the following system configuration 
Intel core i5 3470 
Gigabyte B75MD3H 
Sapphire HD7750 1GD GDDR5
Corsair Vengance DDR3 4GB RAM
Corsair 430CXV2 PSU
WD Blue 1TB
TP Link TD W8968 modem

purchased in the month of March 2013 at Mysuru, Karnataka.

Problem:
  I was not able to connect to Internet and also I was unable to shutdown the system[upon shutdown system used to restart automatically].  I tried connecting other modems too, but the same problem persists. I figured out it is the problem with the LAN port of the motherboard for not connecting to the internet , and also the modem was also found not working[tried connecting with my laptop], but I cant find the reason for automatic restart though. 

  Since the LAN port of the motherboard is not working and the motherboard is still under warranty[3 years], I want your suggestion to claim the Gigabyte warranty and solve the problem. What is the procedure to claim the warranty? 

  What is the general feedback on service/RMA of Gigabyte? 
  Is it advisable to claim warranty for my problem? 
  What is the time taken for service?
  What additional checks should I consider before sending the motherboard to the nearest service center? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2015)

*What is the general feedback on service/RMA of Gigabyte? *

Gigabyte warranty is handled by Accel frontline, their track record is average, some users report having faced difficulty and some users have reported swift service.. I think it depends on which service center you go to, i.e. your location..

*Is it advisable to claim warranty for my problem? 
*

Ofcourse, always utilize your warranty when you have it, remember, warranty is not free..you paid for it, when you purchased the product.. so why not use it..

*What is the time taken for service?
*

Usually, if the service is good, it should take under a 3-4 days if they have that specific mobo with them, otherwise it could take about a week for them to get the mobo requested from HQ/godown.. If the service center is crap, it could  take as long as a month (this is rare)

*What additional checks should I consider before sending the motherboard to the nearest service center? *
Keep all the serial numbers, and documents safely somewhere.. Also check your earthing, it may solve your problem with system not shutting down.. You may also check the power connector in the mobo to see if its connected properly, (the tiny socket you use to connect your power button to)
Apart from that, I dunno what the problem could be.. Wait for others to reply


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2015)

@OP - did you try reinstalling a fresh copy of the OS ? Connect the lan port of pc motherboard to laptop with a crossover cable and test ping. If you find reply then everything is ok with lan port.


----------



## sharathn29 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies

The problem started when I was using Win 10...later reinstalled it, tried Win 8.1 and 7  still same problem .....
Network adapter was not found in device manager and there werent any unknown devices listed either...
Removed CMOS battery and replaced it and tried restarting the pC
When I tried to install ethernet drivers, when it got finished a box pop-up saying 'The Realtek Network Adapter/Controller was not found. If Deep Sleep Mode is Enabled Please Plug the Cable' and it didn't fixed the problem.

Since the TP-Link modem was also not working along with LAN port of MB, I took it to the local shop where I had brought the MB the guy over there suspected some sudden surge in power might have fried the LAN port n modem and suggested to claim warranty as it still under it and sent it for service/RMA. 

Spoke with TP-Link support and they have asked to send the modem to their location in Maharastra for repair as its under warranty.

Is it possible that such a power surge might damage the MB and modem? I use a APC 650VA backup plus along with a surge/spike buster(connected to the surge protector of APC) and I'm still wondering how that can happen?


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2015)

I think your UPS/Spike guard setup is pretty good. Anyway, I think some other component which control lan port and adjacent usb port must have gone non functional so it's perfect time for you to claim warranty.


----------

